# got a voicemail today



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok so i was doing some landscaping work today because when im slow and am not painting or drywalling ill do landscaping. My phone rings while im loading brush into my truck, so i let it go to voicemail. It was a girl said her name and number. quote " I want to know how much you charge for finish board to hang drywall." so i havnt called her back yet because to me she sounds fishy. Like she wants to know what people are charging so she can get in the biz. What do you all think. would you call or does it seem funny to you.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok so i was doing some landscaping work today because when im slow and am not painting or drywalling ill do landscaping. My phone rings while im loading brush into my truck, so i let it go to voicemail. It was a girl said her name and number. quote " I want to know how much you charge for finish board to hang drywall." so i havnt called her back yet because to me she sounds fishy. Like she wants to know what people are charging so she can get in the biz. What do you all think. would you call or does it seem funny to you.


Call and set up a time to look at said job. Explain that every job is different and you do not feel comfortable pricing over the phone. That should tell you if she is serious or prying for info.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You say girl..not lady ,,early 20s??? call back..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok so i was doing some landscaping work today because when im slow and am not painting or drywalling ill do landscaping. My phone rings while im loading brush into my truck, so i let it go to voicemail. It was a girl said her name and number. quote " I want to know how much you charge for finish board to hang drywall." so i havnt called her back yet because to me she sounds fishy. Like she wants to know what people are charging so she can get in the biz. What do you all think. would you call or does it seem funny to you.


Call, just say you don't price over the phone, you half to see the job 1st.

If she says you must have a base rate or a ball park figure , still say you don't give that information over the phone, so your competition can find out.

Just stick to your guns, those that want prices over the phone are what car salesmen call tire kickers:yes: meaning their usually not worth your time


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would call back for sure,would also try not to give out to much info. I have called places for quotes on several occasions for a number of things...the one that most always got my business was the one that called me back and was most helpful.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Call and set up a time to look at said job. Explain that every job is different and you do not feel comfortable pricing over the phone. That should tell you if she is serious or prying for info.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would def call back, there are alot of newbee clients that don't know how to start off asking for estimates in a traditional fashion. It could be she wants to get a price for a huge project. Tell her it all the depends on the size, number of sheets, and complexity of the job. There is nothing to lose, especially if your doing landscaping on the side to keep your drywall occupation - occupied.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok so i was doing some landscaping work today because when im slow and am not painting or drywalling ill do landscaping. My phone rings while im loading brush into my truck, so i let it go to voicemail. It was a girl said her name and number. quote " I want to know how much you charge for finish board to hang drywall." so i havnt called her back yet because to me she sounds fishy. Like she wants to know what people are charging so she can get in the biz. What do you all think. would you call or does it seem funny to you.


So did anything come from this phone call, did you get some work, the suspense is killing me:whistling2:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea i called and said that i cant give an estimate over the phone and if she wanted me to i could come measure everything out and give her an estimate. never heard from her again. could of been legit but sounded fishy so kind of glad she didnt call


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yor gut was obviously telling you something.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

The difference between a looker and a buyer is the salesman.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Grasp one ear with one hand. With other hand grasp towel. Dry vigorously. Change hands and ears, repeat.  LOL

ya done good, next time ask when you should come by to measure, am or pm. It's called assuming the order.


----------

